# New Diorama Forum



## hankster

I have gotten a few emails over the past couple weeks asking me about info on making dioramas. Since I wasn't able to answer the questions I figured that some of our members would be willing to share their ideas, latest projects and tips. 

So we've created this forum to try and keep the info for this specialized niche of modeling in one place.


----------



## John P

GREAT idea!


----------



## beck

i second that opinion . this is cool .
hb


----------



## MonsterModelMan

This will be a great addition to our modeling community. Thanks Hank!

MMM


----------



## roadrner

Enjoying the heck out of the new forum. Thanks Hank! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## xsavoie

*Dioramas.*

If dioramas don't make the kits per say,they will at least enhance the kits greatly most of the time.In a sense,they are about as important as the kit subject itself.So keep on building those dioramas folks.


----------



## Lloyd Collins

What is a diorama? Does it involve dinosaurs? :jest:


----------



## bert model maker

diorama ideas will be an important forum, what better way to display our work.


----------



## POCKETWOCKET

"what's a diorama ?" _Ralph Wiggum_


----------



## bert model maker

a display that tells a story of of the model and pehaps captures a scene where the model was featured in a movie etc.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Hankster :wave: 
Thank you very much for this new forum! Hobby Talk Rocks!!!


Larry


----------



## ivarski

*Thanks!*

Very good, Hanks! Enjoying the new forum. Posting some pictures of my latest diorama. Its from LeMans 24h in 1:43 scale.


http://homepage.mac.com/ivar.line/PhotoAlbum3.html

Hope you like it?


----------



## Grayce

I am in the process of making a diorama for my husband. I've never built a diorama before for a vehicle but I know that the scale must be somewhat accurate. You wouldn't want to have a garage scene with tires that are bigger than the car in it. But the tools and accessories I've found are mostly 1:18 scale but wouldn't a diecast model of that size be much too large to use for a miniature garage scene? I was wondering if it would look too strange to have a 1:24 diecast model vehicle in a diorama with 1:18 accessories?


----------



## bucwheat

Some are listed as 1/24 and 1/18 it depends on what accessories they are, some tools would work as well as gas pumps or coke machines,it's best to stick with either one or the other I find. Here is one I did in 1/24th scale







As you can see the oil rack to the right of the pump is 1/32 but still works weel.


----------



## Jafo

a diorama should tell a story and (no disrespect intended) a car sitting by a pump does that in a vague way which imho, is more like a setting per se or a scene, is it getting gas?, is someone looking for directions? , flat tire? abandoned? figures would enchance this greatly.


----------



## gunn

i see a shiney new vette and the guy went inside to take a leak. route 66 is a long road.
theres the story. lol
a dio to me is art. it doe's not need to be a story board dio.
it's like a junk yard dio. and no people around. those old rusted out cars tell a story in it's self. no need for figures. the cars take you back in time.
:wave:


----------



## Jafo

i see your point


----------



## Achtung T Shirt

Very cool idea...I just need to finish my diorama now so I can post it.


----------



## bucwheat

gunn said:


> i see a shiney new vette and the guy went inside to take a leak. route 66 is a long road.
> theres the story. lol
> a dio to me is art. it doe's not need to be a story board dio.
> it's like a junk yard dio. and no people around. those old rusted out cars tell a story in it's self. no need for figures. the cars take you back in time.
> :wave:


Well said Lee!:thumbsup:


----------



## sarahjohnson

*post reply*

second that opinion is great


----------

